# Saw Till / Rack Design ??



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I have enough hand saws where it is no longer convenient to simply hand each one on a nail. Hanging them like that just takes up too much room. So I am going to build a saw till. I'd like to build a nice one, but I am also trying to balance convenience of access. (I don't want something that is going to be a hassle getting the saws in and out.)

Here are the basic designs I've considered so far:

---------
*Hang by the handle*

+ Simple
+ Holds non-western saws too
I wouldn't put it on pegboard like this, but I like the simplicity of just using braces instead of the metal pegs

-------------
*Stand on the Handle*




+nice looking with the handles all lined up
+ the second one is almost like a case, put it on a french cleat and you have saws to go. (not that when I travel I bring all my saws with me)
- would not work for japanese style saws

-----------
*Hang sideways*

+ I like the look
+ compact
- seems like it would be a hassle to take out and return the saws inbetween other saws
- saw length limited by the width of two uprights (my back saws would probably not fit and my japanese saws would not work)

---------
*Hang from blade using cool hidden dowel or rubber balls*

+ holds any style of saw
+ clever and cool
- Have a feeling that once a bit of saw dust accumulates in or around the roller, it may not keep such a great grip on the saw …. saws falling on the floor = BAD

--------------------------
I've kind of narrowed it down to either of the first two styles. Anybody that has used both have an evaluation of which one is easier to use?

Anybody have any other ideas?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I like the look of Dan's saw till, and you could easily add a couple brackets on each side to hang the Japanese style saws, a combo rack!

I think I will build one like that too!

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Swirt
may I surgest nr.3 but made like a normal schelf unit with straight sides
and then hang it to the wall with the side against the wall then ad a second one 
and place them back to back on the wall (have seen it done , it was one who had around 80 Distonsaws)
on french cleat , 
1. and when you need to have them with you , you lock the fronts to each other
with hardware and a handle on top
2. simply have the too backs conected all the time and just use 2 frontpieces you slide down
in grooves when you take the unit with you , then it only nessery to make one unit with 
a devider in the mittle

I will see if I can remmember who and the site I saw the tills

Dennis


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennis, that's a good idea. Could hinge them together and make it box …. I don't have that many saws to fill two of them… If I built two and my wife saw it…she'd banish me from ebay for years to prevent me from filling both of them up LOL

I guess what I am really looking for is feedback on the blades up or blades down as to which is the most convenient to use on a regular basis. I may have to make a little test of each, then decide. No reason your double box idea couldn't be done either as blades up or blades down though.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I wuold self have the hands down if it shuold hang on the wall over the bench
this cuold allso bee used on jobsites


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Would the use of rare earth magnets to hold the blades change any of these for you?


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Mark, great question. I avoid using any magnets with any cutting tool. While the magnet is a great way to hold things, dragging tool steel along a magnet is a way to magnetize the steel. Magnetized steel is good at attracting little bits of iron from the shop, which can then make a mess of any nicely honed edges or saw teeth.

I wrote a more lengthy tirade against this a while back if you are interested, it is here
www.timberframe-tools.com/tools/magnetic-tool-holders-for-cutting-tools/


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

A good point, never thought about the trouble a magnetized blade would be. Thanks for bringing this up!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Just updating this post to show what I ended up making. I finally made up my mind and talked myself into the more modern approach using rubber balls.


----------

